# Assassins Creed läuft trotz niedriger Grafikeinstellung nicht flüssig



## McMari (27. Januar 2014)

*Assassins Creed läuft trotz niedriger Grafikeinstellung nicht flüssig*

Hallo zusammen,


  ich habe mir Assassins Creed Black Flag gekauft da ich auch schon die  anderen Teile sehr gut fand und auch (wenn auch nicht mit sehr hohen  einstellungen) alle Teile mit meinem Laptop spielen konnte. Black Flag  lässt sich allerdings nicht wirklich gut spielen, ich weiß das es  hardwarelastiger ist als die Vorgänger aber gibt es für mich evtl. eine  Möglichkeit (durch Einstellungen, TuneUp Software, etc) das Spiel  ruckelfrei spielen zu können ? Wenn die Grafik darunter leidet wäre das natürlich okay für mich  hauptsache es läuft flüssig. Hier die Daten von meinem 


*Laptop:*


Prozessor Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T9400 @ 2.53GHz 6,2                 
  Arbeitsspeicher (RAM) 4,00 GB 6,2 
  Grafik ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650  5,2 
  Grafik (Spiele) 2030 MB insgesamt verfügbarer Grafikspeicher 6,0 
  Primäre Festplatte 83GB frei (233GB gesamt) 5,4 
  Windows 7 Professional 
*System*

  Hersteller Dell Inc. 
  Modell Studio 1737 
  Gesamter Systemspeicher 4,00 GB RAM 
  Systemtyp 64 Bit-Betriebssystem 
  Anzahl der Prozessorkerne 2 
*Speicher*

  Gesamtgröße der Festplatte(n) 466 GB 
  Datenträgerpartition (C 83 GB frei (233 GB gesamt) 
  Datenträgerpartition (D 107 GB frei (233 GB gesamt) 
  Medienlaufwerk (E CD/DVD 
*Grafik*

  Grafikkartentyp ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650 
  Insgesamt verfügbarer Grafikspeicher 2030 MB 
  Dedizierter Grafikspeicher 256 MB 
  Dedizierter Systemarbeitsspeicher 0 MB 
  Gemeinsam genutzter Systemspeicher 1774 MB 
  Grafikkarten-Treiberversion 8.631.0.0 
  Auflösung des primären Monitors 1920x1200 
  DirectX-Version DirectX 10 
*Netzwerk*

  Netzwerkadapter Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet 




Dankeschön schonmal im vorraus,
  Marius


----------



## Herbboy (27. Januar 2014)

Das wird leider nichts - die Grafikkarte ist sehr alt und war auch damals nur "mittel" für Notebooks, im vergleich zu einer AMD 3650 für einen normalen PC nochmal deutlich schlechter. Das kriegst Du auch mit Tools nicht hin. 

Da Deine Karte so alt ist, dass die nur noch "erwähnt" wird auf dieser Seite http://www.notebookcheck.com/   , hab ich mal eine neuere, ähnlich "starke" Karte rausgesucht: die Nvidia 520m wäre da schon BESSER als Deine Karte, und selbst die schafft das Game nicht mehr flüssig, nicht mal in nur 1280x768 als Auflösung und niedrigsten Details. Das kannst Du hier mal checken: Welche Spiele laufen auf Notebook Grafikkarten flüssig? - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ da kannst Du in der Liste eher rechts speziell AC Blackflag wählen und links im Suchfeld wiederum 520m eingeben und dann auf "einschränken"

Und wenn du mal ohne "520m" einschränkst, dann siehst Du alle halbwegs neuen Karten als Liste geordnet nach Leistung mit roten, gelben und grünen Feldern - auf rot ist das Game unspielbar. Wenn Du runterscrollst, dann siehst du, was da mindestens nötig ist - da wo halt die erste Karte, die grad noch NICHT rot anzeigt. Die schwächste Karte, mit der AC Blackflag noch geht, ist auf Platz ca 220, die 520m wäre schon auf Platz 335. Die AMD 3650 steht da nicht mehr drin, weil die eben so alt ist, aber die 520m ist da noch drin UND wäre eben schon stärker - schafft es aber nicht mehr.

Noch ein Beweis: such auch mal nach der 5650 - die ist die gleiche "Klasse" wie die 3650, denn das die drei Ziffern "650" heißen immer "Mittelklasse", also natürlich relativ gesehen zu dem, was bei Release der Karte "Mittelklasse" ist. Die erste wäre die Grafikchip-Generation, da gibt es halt alle 1-2 Jahre neue. Natürlich ist eine zB 5650 dann aber besser als eine 3650, weil die ja "neuer" ist. Die 5650 ist also "Mittelklasse" bezogen auf das, was Anfang 2010 Mittelklasse war. Die 3650 ist aber 2 Jahre älter, die ist also "Mittelklasse" nur in Relation zu dem, was Anfang 2008 noch "Mittelklasse" war, ist also schon merkbar schwächer als die 5650. 

Erst die nochmal neuere 6650m würde grad so reichen für niedrige Details. Deine Karte ist aber 3 ganze Generationen und 6 Jahre älter. Inzwischen wäre schon die 8650 die "aktuelle Mittelklasse"-Karte. Die würde das Game sogar in "mittel" noch schaffen.


----------



## McMari (27. Januar 2014)

Hey,

also erstmal danke für deine schnelle Antwort, ist echt nett von dir das so ausführlich zu erklären.
Was würdest du mir den raten, kann ich mir einfach eine bessere Grafikkarte kaufen und wenn ja welche ? Und kann ein Laie wie ich die selbst einbauen?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (27. Januar 2014)

Sofern das Notebook über einen MXM-Slot verfügt (Mobile PCI Express Module – Wikipedia) ist es "theoretisch" möglich die Grafikkarte zu tauschen. Müßte man halt herausfinden.

ABER: da das Notebook schon recht alt ist würden selbst wenn es einen MXM-Slot hat halbwegs aktuelle Karten eher nicht vom BIOS etc. unterstützt werden.
Und auch sind MXM-Karten privat schwer zu bekommen und wenn sehr teuer.

Kurz gesagt --> selbst wenns geht lohnt sichs eher nicht.


----------



## McDrake (27. Januar 2014)

In nen Laptop kann man leider nicht so einfach so eine Grafikkarte einbauen. 
Der Grafikchip ist meist fest verbaut und lässt sich nicht auswechseln.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Januar 2014)

McMari schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> also erstmal danke für deine schnelle Antwort, ist echt nett von dir das so ausführlich zu erklären.
> Was würdest du mir den raten, kann ich mir einfach eine bessere Grafikkarte kaufen und wenn ja welche ? Und kann ein Laie wie ich die selbst einbauen?



Bei nem Notebook ist das leider nur mit viel Mühe möglich, und auch wenn es "technisch" theoeretisch möglich ist, funktioniert es oft nicht - UND man kommt nur sehr schwer an Notebook-"Karten" dran. An eine, die bei einem so alten Modell noch mit hoher Sicherheit, wird es sowieso fast unmöglich.

 Was hättest Du denn für eine Karte investieren wollen? Vlt ist das gar nicht so weit weg von nem neuen Notebook, das ausreichen würde...?


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (28. Januar 2014)

Oder gleich einem richtigen PC, den man dann bei bedarf aufrüsten kann


----------

